# Cheese slicer



## jimr (Sep 16, 2012)

Several years ago I ordered cheese slicer and now I cannot remember the supplier and cannot locate the same item. 
It looks like a coping saw, there is a small stainless steel wire instead of a blade.The end of
the "coping saw"  without the handle is attached to a base of wood. There is a small groove cut in the base where the wire goes after if cuts a slice of chees of a block. 
Does anyone out there know what I am talking about and where I could order them? The design possibilities of the wood base is endless and they make great inexpensive gifts.
Thank you 

Jim Reasoner


----------



## minus459 (Sep 17, 2012)

This sort of thing Jim.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jimr (Sep 18, 2012)

That is exactly what I am looking for. If you don't mind, where or how to I order some. 

Thank you very much

Jim Reasoner
meljim@centurytel.com


----------



## BSea (Sep 18, 2012)

I found this 1.

Champagne Marble Cheese Slicer - Bed Bath & Beyond


----------



## Steve Busey (Sep 19, 2012)

I saw that kit somewhere...


----------



## Steve Busey (Sep 19, 2012)

That one looks kinda like this kit:
Cheese slicer kit


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Sep 19, 2012)

I found the following site through this thread (that linked to this thread) on Lumberjocks.

Spare Parts, Handles and Wires for Cheese Slicers

AK


----------



## jimr (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for your help and references.I am sure I will be able to get exactly 
what I want from all those sites you provided. Thanks again.
Jim Reasoner


----------



## ldubia (Nov 1, 2013)

Never mind.


----------

